

iOS App We've Built For 47 Hours - So That You'll Never Be Lost Again - yablokoffya
http://www.placer.me/en/

======
mbreese
You might want to reconsider the word "stray" when describing it. For some
reason, I immediately assumed you were talking about someone who was caught
cheating on their significant other. Then I thought about people who were
trying to quit something addictive (smoking, etc).

I'd stick to "so you'll never be lost again".

~~~
yablokoffya
You're right, we're definitely talking about being lost in unfamiliar place.
Thanks

------
kine
Nice work!

~~~
yablokoffya
Thanks, there were two sleepless nights of coding!

